# Passport validation for travelling to New York from Montreal!



## darlingnikki07 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, 

I lost my passport a while ago, and once college started I got very busy so I couldn't find the time to get a new one. I recently applied for one and I am going to pick it up the 29th of December. I'm travelling to New York by bus on the 31st of December, in the morning, and I was wondering if my passport has to be validated for a certain period of time (because i heard certain areas require a passport being validated for atleast six months) is this true for New York as well? 

I am leaving very soon and I am very anxious and nervous about getting to the border and me having to return for a passport that has been valid for less than a month  !!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you may have it backwards. The usual requirement is that the passport must be valid for at least six months past your intended stay. That's to avoid having you say that you overstayed your visit because your passport expired. With a brand new passport in hand, you have no excuse for not going home when you told them you would.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

darlingnikki07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lost my passport a while ago, and once college started I got very busy so I couldn't find the time to get a new one. I recently applied for one and I am going to pick it up the 29th of December. I'm travelling to New York by bus on the 31st of December, in the morning, and I was wondering if my passport has to be validated for a certain period of time (because i heard certain areas require a passport being validated for atleast six months) is this true for New York as well?
> 
> I am leaving very soon and I am very anxious and nervous about getting to the border and me having to return for a passport that has been valid for less than a month  !!!


The length of time you've held the passport it irrelevant. Stop worrying. If you get to the border with a valid passport you will be allowed into the USA and more importantly back into Canada. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

darlingnikki07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lost my passport a while ago, and once college started I got very busy so I couldn't find the time to get a new one. I recently applied for one and I am going to pick it up the 29th of December. I'm travelling to New York by bus on the 31st of December, in the morning, and I was wondering if my passport has to be validated for a certain period of time (because i heard certain areas require a passport being validated for atleast six months) is this true for New York as well?
> 
> I am leaving very soon and I am very anxious and nervous about getting to the border and me having to return for a passport that has been valid for less than a month  !!!


Relax - you're fine with your new passport and, as another poster said, you have the validity issue backwards.

If you're a Canadian citizen, you don't even require a passport for a US border crossing by land or sea (you do need one by air) although I think a passport is definitely the best choice. More details here:

WHTI | Canada | Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative


----------

